# mcnp: want to port this program from linux to freebsd



## jotawski (Jul 2, 2010)

hi sirs,

as is said in the title,  i do not know if i followed 'freebsd porter's handbook' , i can do such a porting from linux to freebsd or not, or if any one here could provide me a few informations on writing this port would be great.

mcnp is a software for calculating shielding for gammas, nutrons flux and so on.  i do not know if math/py-pymc is equivalent to mcnp or not.

many thanks in advance for your helps and hints and for your times.


----------



## jotawski (Jul 5, 2010)

they use fortran 90,  i can not find fortran 90 compiler but g95 from lang/g95.  is this equivalent to fortran 90 ?

many thanks for your times.


----------



## expl (Jul 6, 2010)

jotawski said:
			
		

> they use fortran 90,  i can not find fortran 90 compiler but g95 from lang/g95.  is this equivalent to fortran 90 ?
> 
> many thanks for your times.



Either g95 or GNU Fortran(gfortran) are fine. If the code is strict 90 then 95 compiler should compile it fine.


----------



## jotawski (Jul 6, 2010)

expl said:
			
		

> Either g95 or GNU Fortran(gfortran) are fine. If the code is strict 90 then 95 compiler should compile it fine.



many thanks indeed for your time.  from now on, i will pay attention to porter's handbook only.  but any other informations are appreciated and welcome.


----------

